# UnrealIRCd



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a heads up for those that have irc/unreal installed.

It seems there was a backdoor hidden in the code a couple of months ago. If you have installed version 3.2.8.1 after 10 november 2009 you are at risk of having the backdoor code.

http://forums.unrealircd.com/viewtopic.php?t=6562
http://www.unrealircd.com/txt/unrealsecadvisory.20100612.txt


----------

